# Helio Gracie instructional



## Andrew Green (Jan 20, 2007)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2IR6teGUd8HRx45eR[/dmv]


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 20, 2007)

Lesson One

That should be familiar with anyone who practices JJJ.  All of the same techniques are there.  Heh, there used to be a member here that said that BJJ didn't use kata.  

Heh.

Lesson Two

Again, more judo and jujutsu techniques.  This stuff is coming straight from various kata lists I've practiced.  Is Helio claiming to have invented this?  I've nothing against Helio or the Gracies.  I love the art.  However, that claim is a tad disingenuous isn't it?

I'll watch more of this when I have more time, but thus far 3, 4, and 5 have been more of the same.


----------



## glen37 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice video! Anyone have a downloadable copy though?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice clip!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 20, 2007)

glen37 said:


> Nice video! Anyone have a downloadable copy though?



https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 20, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Again, more judo and jujutsu techniques.  This stuff is coming straight from various kata lists I've practiced.  Is Helio claiming to have invented this?  I've nothing against Helio or the Gracies.  I love the art.  However, that claim is a tad disingenuous isn't it?



BJJ has never claimed to be anything but A offshoot of Judo.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 20, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> BJJ has never claimed to be anything but A offshoot of Judo.


 
If you look at the star wars-esque beginning of this video, they claim that Helio developed these techniques.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 20, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> If you look at the star wars-esque beginning of this video, they claim that Helio developed these techniques.




I watched the intro sequence again, I don't see what you are seeing.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 20, 2007)

On a second look, I didn't see it either, so I was mistaken.

:idunno:


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a few of the tapes from the Gracie's Basics Intermediates and Advanced series, and what I enjoy watching is this 80ish year old man do that stuff. It says a lot about BJJ training. Especially considering Helio admits he is not majorly athletic. I have a lot of respect for Helio.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 14, 2007)

Me too, I hope to still be able to train when I am into my 90's


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 14, 2007)

KenpoGunz said:


> I have a few of the tapes from the Gracie's Basics Intermediates and Advanced series, and what I enjoy watching is this 80ish year old man do that stuff. It says a lot about BJJ training. Especially considering Helio admits he is not majorly athletic. I have a lot of respect for Helio.


 
Me too.


----------

